# new help on trade in army, cant decide



## koss78a (2 Sep 2005)

hello i am considering joining the canadian military, just looking at all three branches trying to decide whats best to get into.

for the army im so undecided but i want to get into a trade that give the best of both worlds.

good pay and is challenging and exciting, as welll can be applied to a civilian job as well.

i am 27 years old, have law and security diploma and business.
as well i have lots of experience working security for last few years
cant decide on what trade to get into, but would like something thats diverse and practical.

any suggestions?


----------



## boehm (2 Sep 2005)

Take a look at the Canadian Forces recruiting site, it has info on many trades both reg force and reserve. There are descriptions and videos that give you an excellent insight into what certain trades involve. 

Now, you have not specified weather or not you want to go reg force or reserve but with your law and security diploma and your security experience it looks to me that the Military Police trade would be a good fit for you. It's diverse, practical, challenging, exciting, and can be applied to a civilian job. Just what your looking for eh? (Holy crap I sure sound like a recruiter, don't I? ;D)

Recruiting Website
http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/career/matcher_e.aspx

Military Police Trade
http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/career/tradeinfo_e.aspx?id=811

Oh and don't forget you can always be a Sig Op! ;D


----------



## paracowboy (2 Sep 2005)

do you like camping?


----------



## Britney Spears (2 Sep 2005)

> do you like camping?



Well,   I HATE camping, but I'm also a bit of a masochist... 

Edited for profanity.


----------



## boehm (2 Sep 2005)

How could you hate camping? Every one LOVES being dirty, wet, cold, and not sleeping!


----------



## Gayson (2 Sep 2005)

Reg Force Sapper experience can help you get licensed to be a Civil Engineering Technologist in Ontario.

www.oacett.org


----------

